# There was this cute blond at the range.............



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Firing a Colt Officers Model .45. She was one of those cute, petite blonds, dressed in a black jogging suit. Tucked into the waistband of her pants, under her blouse, was a Smith Chiefs Special .38, Model 36. She called it her "shopping gun."

"Where do you shop?" someone asked.

She smiled sweetly, "Anywhere I want to."

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Every once in a while, I see a cute woman at the range I go to - they are usually accompanying ther husband/boyfriend, though. And, I usually see them being taught how to shoot.

I did meet a woman about 6 months ago who said she was attacked - a 20-something college student. She rented a Glock and got some instruction on it (1st time ever shooting). She then purchased a 1 year membership to the range and a new Glock.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Firing a Colt Officers Model .45. She was one of those cute, petite blonds, dressed in a black jogging suit. Tucked into the waistband of her pants, under her blouse, was a Smith Chiefs Special .38, Model 36. She called it her "shopping gun."
> 
> "Where do you shop?" someone asked.
> 
> ...


Good answer!! Good for her, I'm proud of her.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

You guys are lucky. No sights like that in the back woods of Mountain Home where we shoot. But it is not necessary for a lady to have a gun to shop "Anywhere I want to". Living in a household of females (wife, daughters, cats, dogs, etc.) I can assure you they shop ANYWHERE and ANYTIME they want. :smt013


----------

